# Is there a DVC office or customer service spot for DVC members at Disneyworld?



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wondering, because we have some questions, and we want to make a reservation at Aulani with our resale points fairly soon.  We are thinking June.  

We are going to be at Bay Lake Tower starting Friday, then Boardwalk Villas starting the 27th.  I know we will have some down time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2012)

Downtown Disney..or call and ask to meet your rep after they tell you who your rep is. Your rep will poitely whine about the meeting as you are not buying points. Or you can simply call member services to answer your questions.

Went thru the same doubs as you on my resale dvc points.

Am at AKV til sun22.  PM if you want to swap unit tours.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the building at Saratoga Springs just for sales?

Since you're from Colorado, your rep is probably located a Disneyland.  (That's where mine is.)

I was impressed when my rep contacted me after I purchased resale, and I wondered how much they were there to help and how much just to get sales.  Mine seemed helpful.

I'm thinking your best bet is just to call member service.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 18, 2012)

I know someone who works for DVC at the world.  Just texted her & she said your best bet is to call member services.  They would try to help you out, but they are sales & member services is better at customer service questions.

S


----------



## lily28 (Jan 18, 2012)

A lot of the June dates at Aulani are booked.  I will be in Oahu Hilton for 1 week in June and try to add 2 days at Aulani (try to book between 6-7 month period).  I was only able to get 1 night and have been waiting list for the 2nd night for almost 2 months with no luck yet.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2012)

What unit size and view were you trying to book, and how far out did you initially try to get it?  I'm coming up on the 7 month mark for a night I'm trying to get, so I'm curious what my chances are.  (I suspect it's pretty good at the 7 month mark.)


----------



## slum808 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Aulani booking*

I was able to get a 1 night in an Ocean veiw studio for Dec 27 had to wait list the 26 and 28 because I needed two nights. 26 came in within a week, but I cancelled beause it didn't work with other plans. 28th came through a week later. That was at 4 month out.

Also Booked a weekend stay in IV Studio for early december at 3-4 months

Booked MLK weekend 1-Bed IV at 3-4 months, tried presidents day first but it was booked. 

Booked last weekend of our spring break 2week of March,studio IV at about 6 month.

June seems to be popular. I read on Mouseowners of others who called at 7months and had to wait list.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ask for standard view studio 6 month 25 days before arrival and able to get 1 night. I am cheap with my dvc points. Since I already have a 2 bd at hilton vac village during that same timeframe, I don't want to waste dvc points.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Really hard to get*



lily28 said:


> I ask for standard view studio 6 month 25 days before arrival and able to get 1 night. I am cheap with my dvc points. Since I already have a 2 bd at hilton vac village during that same timeframe, I don't want to waste dvc points.



There are very few standard rooms at Aulani. I believe only Phase I has standard rooms in floors 4, 5, & 6. They all face the mountain, and I think there are only like 3 or 4 per floor. There are part of lockouts, so if people book standard 2 bedrooms you could be out of luck. 

Your best bet are the Island view rooms, only a few more points, but there are way more rooms available.


----------

